# Wooohoooo......I did it, I did it!



## rbacci (Mar 1, 2015)

I fried up my second attempt at bacon this morning and it turned out great. The salt was perfect, it fried up crisp and not chewy. My family was over for breakfast and raved about it. They almost went through 2 lbs of it. 













IMG_1263.JPG



__ rbacci
__ Mar 1, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

If everyone likes it you better hide some it will go pretty quick.

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 1, 2015)

I just knew it was bacon when I read the title. Great job!


----------



## rbacci (Mar 1, 2015)

Ive already had requests if they could have some. I'm a dad so of course they can, I'll just make more.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 1, 2015)

Its amazing how a big family breakfast can come together, even those who never get up will show when asked for home made bacon! When the bacon is as good as that looks..... They'll sleep outside in their cars to insure not being too late!

Great job.

BTW soon you'll realize how your neighbors will be come much more friendly and want to drop by when they smell the smoke.....LOL   Take it as a compliment.


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Great job on the bacon! As for the family eating 2 pounds, you need someone to guard the bacon and protect it from hungry friends and relatives. Send it here and I will guard it for you. You can always trust a Canadian.

Disco


----------



## rbacci (Mar 3, 2015)

Disco said:


> Great job on the bacon! As for the family eating 2 pounds, you need someone to guard the bacon and protect it from hungry friends and relatives. Send it here and I will guard it for you. You can always trust a Canadian.
> 
> Disco


Well I will say Canadians are some of the nicest people on the planet but I'll keep my bacon here.


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well I will say Canadians are some of the nicest people on the planet but I'll keep my bacon here.


Har! Wise choice.

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2015)

Disco said:


> Har! Wise choice.
> 
> Disco


Can't hold'em off with a fire arm Eh?


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Can't hold'em off with a fire arm Eh?


In Canada, we hold people off with a polite request.

Disco


----------

